# Modern Train Coffee Table



## Waldraff (Jan 15, 2019)

This past year I built a Train Coffee Table that is different from all the ones seen on line. I wanted somthing that was circular, attractive, not under glass, and a diorama hidden out of site when not in use. Check it out and let me know what you think. If you enjoy the video please subscribe and like.
Thanks, Pete
https://youtu.be/24vvFtsCFRM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is impressive, beautiful.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Very creative!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very cool and welcome to the forum, Pete! When you get a minute complete your profile with location so it shows in the side panel. You can add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post.

I didn't see you flip it when the train and mountain were completed. Is it supposed to flip? Nice job on the entire project and good video. What's next? You can show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. - we like photos. :grin:

David


----------

